# IUI treatment in the using a foreign surrogate



## spaceman1950 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi all
can anyone throw any light on this subject. I am based in Leicester and have recently been told that even private fertility clinics (local) wont carry out IUI  treatment when a foreign surrogate is involved. Also there is a 6 month quarantine period for frozen sperm in clinics in London where such treatment might be carried out.  I have had sperm tests and sexual health checks done but it seems that they would need to be done again and more than once if an when i can find a clinic that will do the IUI . many thanks in advance for any suggestions or advice on any or all of this

regards

Tony M


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry I can't help at all but just wanted to wish you luck. Also there is a thread on here for those using a surrogate and one for those using overseas clinics maybe someone on there could help. I hope you find your answers, good luck.


----------

